# What String for Locksley Bow?



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

I picked up a Locksley Model 0335, 60 In Bow, on one of the auction sites. It is a 1960's Locksley [email protected] It is all fiberglass and by today's design it looks like a R/D type of longbow rather than a recurve. Obviously, it has to be a recurve, but I am debating on whether to make a 56 in B50 string or a 57 in string. Any advice appreciated? Also curious about estimates on brace height? 

I figured it would be a neat bow for practice in the winter months at night in my basement, rather than risk banging or scraping of the nocks on my custom bows. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

LBH -

Sorry, no idea, the older glass semi-recurves could go for a 56 or 57" string and then you'll have stretch/crep to worry about. For a first guess, start with a 56.5" string, it'll most likely stretch to 57" and then you can twist it down as much as you need.

Viper1 out.


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks, Viper.. sounds like a good way to go!


----------

